# ball joints on 97 Altima GXE



## GXEinPA (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm new to the list. Thanks to those who previously posted on replacing drive axels. I've just finished replacing both axels...and the passenger side steering knuckle. The PS hub bearing failed inspection. After purchasing a replacement bearing and paying a shop $78 to install it, I discovered the problem wasn't the bearing after all. The fit between the hub and the inner bearing race was loose. So I spent another $60 for a replacement steering knuckle from the local junk yard. I finished the job yesterday afternoon. During the requisite test ride, the clunking noise from the loose bearing/hub was gone. But I'm observing a new noise. I suspect the ball joints. During the repairs I noticed that three out of four ball joints had split boots; at both lower control arms and on the PS tie rod end. How dangerous is it to ride with this condition? Because the lower ball joints are an integral part of the the lower control arm assembly I'd have to replace both lower control arms. If I go ahead with this repair now where would you recommend I purchase the units; junk yard or parts store?

Thanks much.

Kevin


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

The ball joints your referring to I think are your tir-rod ends, correct? If so then you just have to pop them out. Make sure you count how many turns you unscrew the connecting piece so when you put a new lower tierod end on, your alignment won't be to hard to align. The other ball joint I assume your referring to is the connection between the spindle and the lower control arm. Unfortunitly I think the only replacement for those is with a new control arm. Does your steering wheel do funny stuff?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If it comes down to it and you have to replace the control arms, you're actually pretty safe with a set from a salvage yard. They're surprisingly pretty good about that kind of stuff.


----------



## GXEinPA (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

Steering is ok.

I returned to the local salvage yard yesterday to price the control arms. They wanted $50 @. The local parts stor wants $118 @.

I think I'll replace them.

Thanks again.


Kevin


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you can replace the ball joints separately from the entire control arm, but you've going to need to press the old ones out and new ones in.

I've also had problems with them coming loose after being pressed in place. happened on my wife's Alty a couple years ago.
finally I just got fed up with it and welded the ball joint to the control arm. if it ever fails again, I'm going to replace the entire thing.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> finally I just got fed up with it and welded the ball joint to the control arm. if it ever fails again, I'm going to replace the entire thing.


LOL. That's hilarious.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you should see the weld.. it was cold, windy, and the ball joint was covered in grease... I hosed it down with brake cleaner, waited about 2 min for it to dry, then went at it with the welder. BAAAD idea. burning brake cleaner emits some FOUL stench when it goes up, and you might as well not be using any shielding gas on the welder, cause the weld splatters and spits anyway. FUUUUGLY weld, but it's held for 2 years now.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I know exactly what that looked like. POP, beschuiuuu, buchhhh, dshhhh, pop. Thats the little peices of flaming metal going everywhere.


----------

